
Ask HN: What’s the ratio of people clicking forgot my password on a login form? - midhem
We are working on making login easier for non tech people, and we want to open the discussion&#x2F;feedbacks about password issues on websites&#x2F;mobile app targeted to nontech visitors and users.
======
brianwawok
Depends on frequency of use and if there are any weird requirements like no
symbols.

